# 15,000 posts.



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2013)

I think that's enough for awhile. If anybody needs to get ahold of me Patty, Eccentric, and Paccity have my email address.

You folks take care...and thanks.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts. Always enjoyed and valued your input. You've been a mighty big presence here. Hope to see you back from time to time.


----------



## paccity (Dec 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I think that's enough for awhile. If anybody needs to get ahold of me Patty, Eccentric, and Paccity have my email address.
> 
> You folks take care...and thanks.


i'll find ya you old soul. take care.


----------



## JakeG (Dec 15, 2013)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Thanks for all the posts. Always enjoyed and valued your input. You've been a mighty big presence here. Hope to see you back from time to time.



That sums it up rather well. Hope to see you around every now and then. Maybe a one liner or photo to straighten us up a bit


----------



## rwoods (Dec 15, 2013)

Bob, your count only says 14,000. That leaves us with 1000 more. I haven't read them all but I've enjoyed the ones I have. Will miss you. If you run across RandyMac let him know I miss him as well. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 15, 2013)

In the back of my mind I think your joking, but if you're not, take care.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 15, 2013)

See ya down the Road Bob, Or is it Boboakgoogleitgologit


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you for your invaluable contributions and steady hand, Bob.


----------



## huskyhank (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish you a fair wind.
Come back to see us.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I think that's enough for awhile. If anybody needs to get ahold of me Patty, Eccentric, and Paccity have my email address.
> 
> You folks take care...and thanks.


 I couldn't like this Bob. only thing I can say is....why? I have learned a lot from you fellows on the other side and I enjoy talking to ya.
well, it your choice. I wish you luck in what ever you are doing.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 15, 2013)

Bob I've thoroughly enjoyed getting to know you here and in person. You're a good friend. Feel free to email or phone me any time. If there's anything you need from me please let me know. It's less than a three hour drive from my place to GV.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 15, 2013)

I could have jumped the gun here, it is a personal choice.
Bob, just know that you have friends here. live well my friend.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh man... Where am I going to find another guy with so much personal experience with steam powered logging

Seriously though, thanks for having my back and allowing and "tolerating" my frequently foolish presence in the logging forum

If you're punk'n us I'll be pissed


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 15, 2013)

I hate to see you go Bob. I do have your phone number if I need to bug youopcorn:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 15, 2013)

Via con dios, mi amigo.

Andy


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 15, 2013)

Dude! WTF! You can't go, I mean who else can tell me shut the eff up so diplomatically. You have my e-mail too so stay in touch.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey, I quit at 5,000. Now I am back here again after the site meltdown as a regular AS junkie.

Take care of yourself BobOak.


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll miss you being around.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 16, 2013)

Take care, Bob, we'll see you at the GTG's.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 16, 2013)

Two for the road








Take care


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 16, 2013)

Gonna miss ya Bob. You take care. If I ever head for Cali I'll get in touch with your people. 

Take care good sir.












Oh and btw


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cant go till you post pics of them springboards


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's to bigger wood and better ground, no mud, in your future. Don't let the pancakes get to round.

See ya at Farly's in a couple months.



Owl


----------



## bitzer (Dec 20, 2013)

You'll be back old man. Just like throwin chips. You'll be back...


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 20, 2013)

bitzer said:


> You'll be back old man. Just like throwin chips. You'll be back...


Bitz, you are now "The Bob"


----------



## bitzer (Dec 20, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Bitz, you are now "The Bob"


Nope can't take that title. I've never laid steel to an OG Redwood and never will. To quote Mr. David Allen Coe- "You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings. And you don't have to call me Charlie pride. And you don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore, even though yer on my fightin side! And I'll hang around as long as you will let me. And I never minded standin in the rain. You don't have to call me darlin, darlin. And you never even called me by my name."


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 20, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Nope can't take that title. I've never laid steel to an OG Redwood and never will. To quote Mr. David Allen Coe- "You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings. And you don't have to call me Charlie pride. And you don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore, even though yer on my fightin side! And I'll hang around as long as you will let me. And I never minded standin in the rain. You don't have to call me darlin, darlin. And you never even called me by my name."


Sure thing Bob


----------



## twochains (Dec 22, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Nope can't take that title. I've never laid steel to an OG Redwood and never will. To quote Mr. David Allen Coe- "You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings. And you don't have to call me Charlie pride. And you don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore, even though yer on my fightin side! And I'll hang around as long as you will let me. And I never minded standin in the rain. You don't have to call me darlin, darlin. And you never even called me by my name."



David Allen Coe....LMAO! I swear that in the two States I have lived in...I managed to live in cities where David Allen Coe lived and ripped people off! LOL! In Louisville, he had horse farm reality and ripped a bunch of people off. I used to go to his shows all the time...."The singing biker". Then when I moved to Arkansas it seemed if he had set up shop in Mtn. Home and bought a bar and large real estate...ripping off several business partners in that deal! He is still pretty cool though! I got to go back and hang out with those guys after a show....I just thought I was wild at the time! Geez...that dude was old then...! LOL!


----------



## oregon steel (Dec 22, 2013)

I see he's posting at the other site, hate to see him stop here, but I enjoy good reading wherever I find it.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 30, 2013)

Gologit,may your chains always stay sharp. good luck.FS.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 30, 2013)

With you being gone, now who's gonna ban me?

Does that mean I now have clear sailing?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 30, 2013)

dano said:


> With you being gone, now who's gonna ban me?
> 
> Does that mean I now have clear sailing?



Good luck with that.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah well, been said already but the thread title says 15000 posts and ole sharp Bob only has 14000. Go figure, maybe that *Alzheimers was part of his not reading posts and just hitting the ban button/infraction button? Get well soon Bobby, and put the saw down for your own safety*.


----------



## paccity (Dec 30, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Yeah well, been said already but the thread title says 15000 posts and ole sharp Bob only has 14000. Go figure, maybe that *Alzheimers was part of his not reading posts and just hitting the ban button/infraction button? Get well soon Bobby, and put the saw down for your own safety*.


now your just being a pr#ck. you seem to me a little ankle biter that just dos not know when to clam up.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw Bob go overboard several times towards the end of his tenure, but overall he appeared to be a very good judge of character


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Yeah well, been said already but the thread title says 15000 posts and ole sharp Bob only has 14000. Go figure, maybe that *Alzheimers was part of his not reading posts and just hitting the ban button/infraction button? Get well soon Bobby, and put the saw down for your own safety*.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2013)

dano said:


> With you being gone, now who's gonna ban me?
> 
> *Does that mean I now have clear sailing*?


Uh... No.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 30, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Uh... No.



That's good to know.

I always hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Gologit : Enjoyed your posts. Can I have your Hard Hat?  Just Kidding. Take Care Ole Timer.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 31, 2013)

paccity said:


> now your just being a pr#ck. you seem to me a little ankle biter that just dos not know when to clam up.



Really???? some harmless ball bustin and you gotta fling ****? you got a comprehension problem I see. Carry on....


----------



## paccity (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 31, 2013)

Goblazits panties are in a bunch from running those orange saws ,makes him a lil cranky sometimes


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> Goblazits panties are in a bunch from running those orange saws ,makes him a lil cranky sometimes


Hey! I run those orange saws, and my panties are just................No wait, they are in a bunch! My bad, carry on.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> Goblazits panties are in a bunch from running those orange saws ,makes him a lil cranky sometimes



No panties here, just a thong sometimes... mostly commando. I'm sorry them "Orange" saws scare you


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 31, 2013)

Where's the eye bleach !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazin (Dec 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> Where's the eye bleach !!!!!!!!!!!



PM sent


----------

